# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Ανταλλασονται κλουβια με καρδερινες

## rokylila

Ανταλλασσω τα παρακατω μεταχειρισμενα ξυλινα κλουβια σε καλη κατασταση, απολυμασμενα και βερνικωμενα με αοσμο βερνικι για ξυλα.
Υπαρχει και ενα κλουβι για παπαγαλους που δινεται μαζι τους δωρο.
Τα πουλια που φιλοξενουσαν αλλαξαν σπιτικο και ειναι ελευθερα για οποιον τα χρειαζεται.
Τα ανταλλασσω με καρδερινες εκτροφης (αρσενικο και θηλυκο) απο συγχομπιστα του φορουμ
Δεν αποστελλονται επαρχια, μονο μεσα στην Αθηνα και η μετακινηση για την ανταλλαγη απο μενα.

----------

